# Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)



## adeev (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Angelfreunde!

  Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Angelschein für die wallonische Region gekauft und zusätzlich eine Jahreskarte von dem Angelgebiet der <L.R.P.P.E.> Ich wollte an jedem Ort, der an der Karte verzeichnet ist, (insgesamt 9 Stuck) mal vorbeischauen. 
  Einmal war ich am Bütgenbach See (auf der Karte Nr.7). Ich finde den See sehr schön. 
  Heute wollte ich die Nr.2 und Nr.3 ausprobieren. (Fluss Göhl/Geul und Warche). Ich bin um die 130 km hin und her gefahren und trotzdem keine Angelstelle gefunden. Ich habe zwar den Fluss Geul gesehen, aber keine geeignete Angelstelle. 

  Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Wegbeschreibung, wie man zu den einzelnen Orten in dem Angelgebiet der <L.R.P.P.E.> kommen kann? Die schwarz-weiße Karte, die ich an der Touristik-Info bekommen habe ist wirklich sehr unübersichtlich. 
  Da findet doch keiner was. ;-(
  Ich wollte auch mal zu Weser fahren (auf der Karte Nr.1), es wäre gut wenn mir hier auch jemand helfen würde.

  Also, alles was ich brauche, ist eine vernünftige Karte, wo zulässige Angelplätze verzeichnet sind.

  Vielen dank im Voraus. |wavey:


----------



## indefischer (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)*

Bist du sicher dass du an den richtigen Gewässern warst? Auf der Karte sind nämlich ein paar Zahlen vertauscht!!!
Die Nr. 2 und 3 ist die Göhl. Die Nr. 5 ist die Warche. Ru D'Asse ist gar nicht auf der Karte zu sehen. 
Vor drei Jahren gabs für die Weser eine schematische Detailkarte, die war auch nötig, da die Angelstrecken mal auf der rechten Seite ein paar hundert Meter waren, dann wieder links usw... .



> Also, alles was ich brauche, ist eine vernünftige Karte, wo zulässige Angelplätze verzeichnet sind.


Wär schon cool wenn einer sowas auftreiben könnte...

Gruß
inde


----------



## adeev (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)*

Super Sache!!! Und ich habe wie ein Bekloppter nach Warche gesucht. ;-))) #q

Danke für deine Antwort!

Vielleicht wird irgendein erfahrener Angler sich die Mühe geben und mit google-earth einpaar Screenshots machen und darauf zulässige Angelplätze markieren. Das wäre doch geil! 

    Ich wäre auch bereit für so eine Karte etwas zu zahlen….

Ich habe immer Angst, dass ich irgendwo angeln gehe, wo es nicht gestattet ist. Die Kontrolle hat leider nicht immer Verständnis dafür. Und eine unnötige Strafe will man ja nicht zahlen. ;-)


----------



## hackebeil (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)*

ja das peoblem an google earth ist, das halt an vielen gebieten die bäume die kleinen flüsse verdecken oder das gerade genau die region unscharf ist, zu mindest bei mir.  würde an deiner stelle in bütgenbach starten, und dann mal ein tag lang die flüsse  abwandern. so findest du bestimmt ein paar orte


----------



## adeev (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)*



hackebeil schrieb:


> ja das peoblem an google earth ist, das halt an vielen gebieten die bäume die kleinen flüsse verdecken oder das gerade genau die region unscharf ist, zu mindest bei mir.  würde an deiner stelle in bütgenbach starten, und dann mal ein tag lang die flüsse  abwandern. so findest du bestimmt ein paar orte




 Aber viele Stellen sind auch gut sichtbar. Mir würde auch ausreichen, wenn die Stellen ungefähr markiert werden... 
Ich denke, alles ist besser, als die schwarz-weiße Karte, die man an der Touristik-Info bekommt. ;-) #6


----------



## lelius (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)*

Hallo
Leider kann ich nicht helfen werde jetzt im buchhandlung nach TOPOGRAFISCHEN BELGIEN karte fragen und vielleicht jetzt am SAMSTAG 30.06.07 da mal hinfahren sollte ich etwas finden werde es reinschreiben oder Ihr könnt mich auch dann anschreiben , habt geduld habe Nachtschicht da bin nicht oft am PC 

MFG Martin:vik:


----------



## adeev (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)*



lelius schrieb:


> Hallo
> Leider kann ich nicht helfen werde jetzt im buchhandlung nach TOPOGRAFISCHEN BELGIEN karte fragen und vielleicht jetzt am SAMSTAG 30.06.07 da mal hinfahren sollte ich etwas finden werde es reinschreiben oder Ihr könnt mich auch dann anschreiben , habt geduld habe Nachtschicht da bin nicht oft am PC
> 
> MFG Martin:vik:




Danke Dir!!! Ich bin gespannt!!!


----------



## lelius (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Region Wallonne, (Wallonische Region)*

ja da bin ich wieder.
Also wir waren in Bütgenbach ich bin halben Tag die Warche abgelaufen die Angelstellen fand ich nicht wirklich . Hatte auch die Holzwarche gesehen und da auch keine angelstellen ist nur schwer zugänglich.Also lohnt sich nicht wirklich . Holzwarche werde ich demnächst wenn mein Cousin zeit hat nochmals abfahren da er da vor jahren immer schöne Forellen fangen konnte und mir versprach die Stellen zur zeigen. Da bin ich selber gespannt. 
Ja da müssen wir uns noch gedulden bis ich was konkrettes sagen kann. 
Mfg :vik::vik:


----------

